# male guppy vs juvenile male guppy



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

Ok so I have a tank of guppies which is 30litres and the stocking of it was

4male guppies
1 juvenile male guppy
4 small baby guppies
1 otocinclus
6 small mixed gender guppies (male ones don't have gonopodiums or however you spell it)

I had a juvenile female guppy which was sisters with the juvenile male guppy and I found her dead with marks on her tail (this happening May link with what happened.) So yesterday I was feeding my guppies and I saw my cobra male guppy (who I think was alpha male) with my juvenile male guppy squirming from his mouth.the cobra male had him by his tail shaking him about like a toy.after a few minutes he stopped and I went to bed but I think the cobra male might have killed the female which I'm angry about:evil: I have since taken the cobra guppy out and put him in my community tank.if you know why he has attacked the other guppy please tell me.(I know my tank is overstocked but it's planted.)


----------

